# Beginner spinning rod



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

This weekend my 10 year old son picked up my spinning rod and proceeded to cast lures for 3 or 4 hours. He caught a nice bass and 10 or 12 crappies on a small roadrunner and had a blast. Now he wants a spinning rod for his birthday. He says his Zebco 33 days are over. I know that I'm going to get a shimano reel with quickfire, because that's what he used, and he really liked it. My question is, what rod should I get for bass, pike, and small to medium size catfish? I thought about a Voltaeus, but I might want to use braid, and it has SS guides. Right now, I'm kind of leaning towards an ugly stik. Anyone have any advice? Thanks.


----------



## Wishin' I'm Fishin' (Jan 26, 2009)

Berkley makes some nice entry level rods like the "lighting rod" for around $30.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Wishin' I'm Fishin' said:


> Berkley makes some nice entry level rods like the "lighting rod" for around $30.


I have one that actually came as combo with Zebco 33, that was my daughters upgrade from her 202 and it still gets used.

If your thinking Ugly Stik take look at the "Lite" series. I got her a US Lite combo with a quickfire reel at Franks in Linwood for under $40.00 and she loves it!


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

I gave my kid an older ultralight ugly stick for his first spinning rod. It's wasn't my favorite rod, but i knew he wouldn't break it! He likes it so far, pulled in a big carp with that thing the other day. Uses it every day with no problems.


----------



## Fishin' Wizard (Jan 4, 2009)

Nothing beats an Ugly Stick for a new fisherman, adult or kid. Sensitive for the bite and almost indestructible. I keep two on my boat for visitors who i don't trust with my Loomis rods.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

x2 on the Ugly Stik Lite. some of them have stainless guides as well and will last a lifetime.

Good luck,
J


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

jerrob said:


> x2 on the Ugly Stik Lite. some of them have stainless guides as well and will last a lifetime.
> 
> Good luck,
> J


 I would suggest 6', one piece. Good combination between managable length for a youngster, yet long enough to cast well. Can't beat them to death with a club and still pretty good feel to them.


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. Will the stainless guides on the ugly lite be a problem if I choose to use braid? What about original fireline? Those guides were the only thing steering me away from the voltaeus and the ugly lite.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

SL80 said:


> Thanks for the responses. Will the stainless guides on the ugly lite be a problem if I choose to use braid? What about original fireline? Those guides were the only thing steering me away from the voltaeus and the ugly lite.


 
never had the probelm on my ulgy stick orignal rod. btw you may not even want to switch to braid cause i am getting less hook ups casue of it just saying mostly bait fishing though. if using lure mostly it should be fine. but got to remember fused line are not good for casting they tend to come unraveled from doing a lot of casting. this is for line like fire line crystal. any ways i am for an ulgy stick too.

also the medium action will cover most fish in this state from pike bass crappie gills etc... in line 6-15 pound test 1/8-5/8 once lures i think it is a two piece ulgy stick i own that has this in a 7 foot length.model number spl 1100-70.


here is a link to the shakespear web site 
http://www.shakespeare-fishing.com/index_rods.html


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

SL80 said:


> Thanks for the responses. Will the stainless guides on the ugly lite be a problem if I choose to use braid? What about original fireline? Those guides were the only thing steering me away from the voltaeus and the ugly lite.


No problem at all, that's why they're on there. It will cast easier as well, a big help for a youngster just starting out. I also agree with the earlier post suggesting a 6' 1pc rod. Kids get in a hurry with the excitement and don't line a 2pc up correctly or seat the two sections enough and it can spell disaster if a big fish takes. 
Got my nephew that rod for his 8th birthday and he still has it today at 14. 
I would also suggest a light-medium action. 

Best of luck,
J


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lightning rods are great for the money.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

jerrob said:


> No problem at all, that's why they're on there. It will cast easier as well, a big help for a youngster just starting out. I also agree with the earlier post suggesting a 6' 1pc rod. Kids get in a hurry with the excitement and don't line a 2pc up correctly or seat the two sections enough and it can spell disaster if a big fish takes.
> Got my nephew that rod for his 8th birthday and he still has it today at 14.
> I would also suggest a light-medium action.
> 
> ...


 
the 6 foot 1 piece is a great idea i just see the 2 section as a easy travel rod. i think the one piece rods are stronger too btw i got one that is a 6 foot 6 inch med-hevy one piece that i use for pike.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

If you want to give hime plenty of sensitivity go with an all graphite rod. The Ugly stix is nice and tough. But I know when I was a kid I hated them. Check out the Shimano Sojourn in 6' 6" Medium it comes in both one and two piece models. It retails for $29.99 and feels like it should be priced at $50 or more.

Here is something wrote a little over a year ago on fishing rod Basics.

Fishing Rod Basics


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I say no no no to the one piece..

I remember riding my bike with a one piece rod as a kid, slipped outta my hands and ended up in the spokes... then I had a two piece.. :lol:


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

raisinrat said:


> If you want to give hime plenty of sensitivity go with an all graphite rod. The Ugly stix is nice and tough. But I know when I was a kid I hated them. Check out the Shimano Sojourn in 6' 6" Medium it comes in both one and two piece models. It retails for $29.99 and feels like it should be priced at $50 or more.
> 
> Here is something wrote a little over a year ago on fishing rod Basics.
> 
> Fishing Rod Basics


I wouldn't mind getting an all graphite rod, but I have been reading reviews on the $30-$50 graphite rods and it seems like there are a lot of breakages. Can I get one that's decent quality for that kind of money? Is there a store near AA or Dundee where I could look at a Sojourn in person?


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

diztortion said:


> I say no no no to the one piece..
> 
> I remember riding my bike with a one piece rod as a kid, slipped outta my hands and ended up in the spokes... then I had a two piece.. :lol:


I hear ya. I saved my money from farm work when I was 11 or 12 to buy a shimano rod from wally world. It became a two piece as I went under a tree limb in a canoe. I'm not gonna lie, if I was by myself I would have cried.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

since you live down by dundee you could see if they got any of these in stores. these i am refering to the shaimano at link. lol's it is the 7 foot one piece for 25 buck with life time warranty. perfect for a young man any ways i have not bought it but am looking at it my self. so print this add and head down there if it not the right price have them add match it. you could also call them before you head down there. see if it is instock i know a lot of my "rat l traps" i use are 3/4 once. looks like a darn good rod for the price. 


model # of the rod i suggest is: vts70mh cost is $24.99
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shim...&Ntt=shimano&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

SL80 said:


> I wouldn't mind getting an all graphite rod, but I have been reading reviews on the $30-$50 graphite rods and it seems like there are a lot of breakages. Can I get one that's decent quality for that kind of money? Is there a store near AA or Dundee where I could look at a Sojourn in person?



The one I mentioned is a good one. We stock them in my store. Not sure if my old work place stocks them or not. If you head into Cabela's try to talk with Sandy or Ron. Tell them Justin sent you.Those two guys will work with you and know there stuff.

Any graphite will break when you don't handle it right. The number one reason they get broken is from someone high sticking the rod when there is a fish on it.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

raisinrat said:


> ......Any graphite will break when you don't handle it right. The number onereason they get broken is from someone high sticking the rod when there is a fish on it.


Amen brother and dont I know that! :banghead3

I like a one piece for the action and the feel but I buy two piece rods out of nescessity for the survival of the rod. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

Any rod I'm sure will be appreciated. 

If he threw lures for 3-4 hours then he certainly has the knack for it and strength to keep at it. 

I began fishing about 5 years ago and used Ugly Stiks. Then moved to Lites. Then got convinced they were inferior and sold them and bought some very nice 8.5 million modulus graphite rods. Didn't like them (too fast for me) and went back to Ugly Stik Lites. Always use braid (PowerPro) on Shimano reels. Still use a couple graphite baitcaster rods but for spinning and throwing cranks - I use USL's.

A 5'6 Ultra Lite at 4-10 pounds with 15-30# PowerPro on a Shimano Spirex reel is my go to combo when casting Rapala original floaters. For KVD spinners I like a 6'6" Medium with 30# PowerPro. The 5'6" - 6' rods balance well and don't seem to be as fatiguing as longer heavier rods.


----------

